# Pixar vs. DreamWorks



## TheGreenSamurai78 (Jul 13, 2008)

Both companies are very well known on making some of the best animated movies of all time. Both companies this summer have also revealed two hit movies, Pixar's being Wall-E and DreamWork's being Kung-Fu Panda. Although which animation company places number one in the box office and in the hearts of millions of people?


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 13, 2008)

Toy Story = The best animated adventure ever. Pixar wins.


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Jul 13, 2008)

Pixar stomps dreamworks


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2008)

The incredibles rape


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 13, 2008)

Pixar is the creator the epic animated movie called Toy Story. They also created a sequel just as epic, called Toy Story 2. In 2010, they're gonna release Toy Story 3.Nuff said!!! I'll leave it at that. It's quite obvious who the winner is.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jul 13, 2008)

They are equal.  DreamWorks has the Shrek series and Prince of Egypt.  Pixar has the Incredibles.  Though, DreamWorks didn't need Disney to make a good movie.

Still, they are equal.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2008)

I'dd rather eat every brown object in shrek one and two than watching shrek 3 again


----------



## The World (Jul 13, 2008)

Pixar dominates like a monopoly on this shit.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 13, 2008)

It's like racing a shark against a sardine


The shark the mother**** sardine and wins the race by swiming wherever the hell he wants


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 13, 2008)

Snake Plissken said:


> They are equal.  DreamWorks has the Shrek series and Prince of Egypt.  Pixar has the Incredibles.  Though, DreamWorks didn't need Disney to make a good movie.
> 
> Still, they are equal.



Tom Hanks + Tim Allen are way better then Eddie Murphy and Mike Myers. And even if they were, Shrek 3 kind-of ruined the whole experience.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 13, 2008)

Monsters Inc is still my fav of the lot. And Pixar where responsible  for Cars so yeah all in all DW takes it.


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 13, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Monsters Inc is still my fav of the lot. And Pixar where responsible  for Cars so yeah all in all DW takes it.



The only bad part about cars is that a Kenny Gene song pretty much started the plot.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 13, 2008)

utter rape, no way to cmpare the consistency of Pixar films with the roller coaster that is Dreamworks


----------



## Sylar (Jul 13, 2008)

How's this? Every single Pixar film has made over 300 million dollars. EVERY. SINGLE. ONE.

Pixar in an epic Pyramid Head rape.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 13, 2008)

Pixar. Quality + Quantity too to boot.

Though, DreamWorks have the Wallace & Gromit movie.


----------



## ez (Jul 13, 2008)

hm, i'm not sure why you'd put this in the OBD. Moving it to Konoha theater since it'd be a better fit.   

Pixar for me. Wall-e alone solos.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 13, 2008)

Sylar said:


> How's this? Every single Pixar film has made over 300 million dollars. EVERY. SINGLE. ONE.
> 
> Pixar in an epic Pyramid Head rape.



Box office =/=quality

But yeah, Pixar is way more consistent...plus the humor doesn't rely on pop culture like most Dreamworks movies.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 13, 2008)

There isn't a dreamworks film in existence that can stand up to the juggenaunt known as "Toy Story".


----------



## Memos (Jul 13, 2008)

Shrek 1 and 2 were great and Kung-Fu Panda was very impressive but Pixar take this with Finding Nemo and WALL-E

actually WALL-E alone stomps anything else, its an amazingly unique film


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jul 13, 2008)

I liked Kung-Fu Panda, but Wall-E was awesome. Almost made me cry it did. I'm going to have to give this one to Pixar.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2008)

lol is this even a contest? cause of pixar we have great childhood memories. and shrek 3 gave dreamworks a worse reputation then it already had


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2008)

Box Office: Pixar rapes

Animation: Pixar rapes

Wall-E looks AMAZING


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 14, 2008)

Pixar, though i like dreamworks too


----------



## CalRahhh (Jul 14, 2008)

Pixar, by far.


----------



## Talone (Jul 14, 2008)

Let's be honest:  When has Pixar made a BAD movie?

Answer:  Hell of a lot less than DreamWorks, which is none.

Actually, DreamWorks has made good movies.

Pixar just happens to make great ones instead.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 14, 2008)

Pixar takes this one.
Though I really liked Shrek and Kung Fu Panda (those are made by dreamworks right? :S)


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2008)

Talone said:


> Let's be honest:  When has Pixar made a BAD movie?
> 
> Answer:  Hell of a lot less than DreamWorks, which is none.
> 
> ...


If I had to choose "Cars" is probably Pixar's worse film and it still made a ton in the box office


Ziko said:


> Pixar takes this one.
> Though I really liked Shrek and Kung Fu Panda (those are made by dreamworks right? :S)



yup


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 14, 2008)

i liked cars

they're making cars 2

it will be the second pixar movie to get a sequel


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 14, 2008)

ZOMG I ACCIDENTALLY VOTED DREAMWORKS.

no joke. D=

anyways, i ACTUALLY pick pixar. cuz i LOVE pixar.


----------



## Even (Jul 14, 2008)

Pixar takes it for me DreamWorks have some good movies too, like Shrek, and Kung-Fu Panda, but Pixar has many more
Quality+quantity = win


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

ezxx said:


> hm, i'm not sure why you'd put this in the OBD. Moving it to Konoha theater since it'd be a better fit.
> 
> *Pixar for me. Wall-e alone solos.*





I agree


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Jul 14, 2008)

I said it once and I'll say it again, Wall-E was awesome. Greatest animated and romance movie of the year!


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 14, 2008)

Anybody checkin for Toy Story 3? It comes out in 2010, and it is definitly gonna be epic.


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2008)

Pixar, so far they haven't made any bad sequels that come to my mind.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jul 14, 2008)

This is like saying what's better, breathing air or suffocating?

Pixar in a remarkable stomp.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 14, 2008)

I'll have to say both.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Jul 14, 2008)

Here are a few of the really notable films from Dreamworks, most of which you probably didn't realise they made;

Mousehunt
*Saving Private Ryan*
Small Soldiers
American Beauty
Chicken Run
*Gladiator*
The Road to El Dorado
*Shrek* (forget shrek 3 - remember the first time you saw this just how great it was)
Head of State
Sinbad: Legend of the Seven Seas
The Terminal
Eurotrip
*The Ring*

In reply Pixar have;

Toy Story
A Bug's Life
Toy Story 2
Monsters, Inc.
Finding Nemo (come on it wasn't THAT great)
The Incredibles
Cars (nearly a bad movie)
Ratatouille
WALL-E

So yes, all I have to say is i change my answer and Pixar take it. But thanks to Gladiator and Saving Private Ryan its hardly the rape stomp of the century.


----------



## Ryuk (Jul 14, 2008)

Pixar stomps.


----------



## Talone (Jul 14, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> Here are a few of the really notable films from Dreamworks, most of which you probably didn't realise they made;
> 
> Mousehunt
> *Saving Private Ryan*
> ...



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought we were just referring to DreamWorks Animation?

And it also surprises me that you didn't pick American Beauty...which was won Best Picture of its year.


----------



## Dr. Hiluruk (Jul 14, 2008)

The Bloody Nine said:


> In reply Pixar have;
> 
> Toy Story
> A Bug's Life
> ...



i love how it's NEARLY a bad movie.

also, nemo was indeed that great. but wall-e takes it. no joke. tho i LOVE ratatouille and toy story.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 17, 2008)

Pixar and its not even close. They haven't made one bad movie. Dreamworks had a few sub par ones.


----------



## ctizz36 (Jul 18, 2008)

I like them both equally but I go with Pixar for movies like Toy Story, Finding Nemo, and ,of course, WALL-E for just some examples


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 18, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Pixar and its not even close. They haven't made one bad movie. Dreamworks had a few sub par ones.



Cars was a two hour bore.

I'd say that was a bad movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 18, 2008)

take that back


----------



## Even (Jul 18, 2008)

Cars was awesome  (at least the Norwegian version was )


----------



## Jimin (Jul 19, 2008)

Cars wasn't an uber movie by any means, but it was far from boring.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 19, 2008)

The Incredibles did me in.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 20, 2008)

I voted for Pixar. Dreamworks has some good movies, but Pixar is just so consistent with their movies being good. Dreamworks has a good one every now and then, but Pixar is usually just great.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Jul 20, 2008)

Pixar in my opinion, seen many great animated movies made by them over the years.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 20, 2008)

I can't believe I haven't seen Wall-E yet.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

I loved Finding Nemo.


----------



## plox (Jul 21, 2008)

i guess alot of people here  wont be too happy about Sherk the fourth ...


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

plox said:


> i guess alot of people here  wont be too happy about Sherk the fourth ...



Third one was dreadful, so the fourth one will be to.


----------



## plox (Jul 21, 2008)

so i never really knew the diffrence between dreamworks and pixar
they were just the animated movie company to me


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 21, 2008)

Chee said:


> Third one was dreadful, so the fourth one will be to.



The second one was terrible, never bothered with the third.


----------



## Chee (Jul 21, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> The second one was terrible, never bothered with the third,



You are lucky. The third one was even worse than the second one.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2009)

I think Jack Black said it all at the Oscars.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfoKpFZNmxg[/YOUTUBE]





Pixar > Dreamworks.


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 4, 2009)

ITT: Toy story is 100% overrated.


----------



## Tomasu H. (Mar 4, 2009)

Pixar  Dreamworks is not trustworthy


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Mar 4, 2009)

I give it to pixar for consistency, but dreamworks does deliver occasionally.  Kung Fu Panda was awesome.  I get the feeling that Pixar can churn anything out and people would love it because it's pixar.  Because some movies like Incredibles and Ratatoullie weren't that great, yet people call it two of the best animations of all time.

Out of all of the movies, Toy Story 2 is my favorite though which is by pixar.


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> I can't believe I haven't seen Wall-E yet.



Watch.....it......nyaooooo.....Do it. One of the best damn animated movies ever.



SmackyTheFrog said:


> I give it to pixar for consistency, but dreamworks does deliver occasionally.  Kung Fu Panda was awesome.  I get the feeling that Pixar can churn anything out and people would love it because it's pixar.  *Because some movies like Incredibles and Ratatoullie weren't that great,* yet people call it two of the best animations of all time.
> 
> Out of all of the movies, Toy Story 2 is my favorite though which is by pixar.



Incredibles and Ratatoullie weren't that great? Are you high on PCP right now or what?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 4, 2009)

Grrblt said:


> ITT: Toy story is 100% overrated.




YOU CANNOT BE SERIOUS!

[/McEnroe]


----------



## Grrblt (Mar 5, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> YOU CANNOT BE SERIOUS!
> 
> [/McEnroe]



Completely. I'd vote for Pixar too, but not because of Toy Story. Incredibles and Nemo, now those movies are fantastic.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 5, 2009)

Pixar, by far. 

This thread makes me want to go watch all my favorite Pixar movies again.


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 5, 2009)

Pixar, there's no doubt.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Mar 5, 2009)

Pixar stomps. Dreamworks doesn't even compare. Wall-E kinda solified their status in my book. That movie was freaking amazing. Finding Nemo was good, Toy Story was amazing. These guys are consistant with quality. I never saw Car's, but heard it was not good by Pixar standards, but still a really enjoyable watch.

When I go see a Pixar movie, I dont hope or wish that it is good, I expect it to be. So far I have yet to be dissapointed


----------



## Splintered (Mar 5, 2009)

This poll shows a total curbstomp.  Even Pixar's "good not great" films are fun to watch.  I liked Cars and Monsters Inc.  Bug's Life and Ratatouille were meh, but Nemo, Toystory, and the The Incredibles make up for it.  And Wall-E is just on a tier of its own.

Admittedly, I've never seen Kung-Fu Panda. Shrek was good, but too many sequels kills it, and Madagascar was not worth the time.  Come to think of it, I haven't seen a lot of Dreamstar's pictures.


----------



## Republican (Mar 6, 2009)

Pixar is without a doubt much better both in quality and (especially with Wall-E out) in the content of its movies. Dreamworks to me has always had a procedure that just screams its intent in trying to appeal to an "average", widespread audience and it is sometimes almost offensive. Pixar, especially recently, has never been one to hold back or been forced to rely on old, silly jokes and stupid pop culture references in order to entertain, and also has not dumbed itself down in order to illustrate its usually clever (if somewhat basic) points.


----------



## Koi (Mar 6, 2009)

Dreamworks has put out a few gems, but honestly they don't compare to the sheer volume of quality that Pixar puts out.  They tell their stories differently, too.  Dreamworks tends to rely on pop culture and offscreen references for humor, whereas Pixar humor is in-story.  Dreamworks' exception is Kung Fu Panda, which is an abolute gem.

I think John Lasseter has a lot to do with this, though.  I remember watching a featurette about A Bug's Life, and there was one point where his team was like, '..Look.  You want us to be able to animate hundreds of ants in one crowd scene, and the most we can get right now is _x_, and that's all it's gonna be."  Lasseter sat them down and went, "Alright, I know what you're telling me, but I know you can do so much better than that.  Keep going."  Lasseter wants the best out of his movies, and it really shows.


----------



## Saphira (Mar 6, 2009)

I voted for 'both' but Pixar is better though


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Mar 6, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Watch.....it......nyaooooo.....Do it. One of the best damn animated movies ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Incredibles and Ratatoullie weren't that great? Are you high on PCP right now or what?



Incredibles is good just not great, The Lion King is great, Toy Story is great, Wall E is great, The Iron Giant is great.  Ratatoullie is the epitome of average.  The reason I give Pixar an edge over Dreamworks is their creativity and imagination, without that they are basically dreamwork.  If Ratatoullie proved anything it's that.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Mar 6, 2009)

Definetly, Pixar.


----------



## Chee (Mar 6, 2009)

> The Lion King is great, Toy Story is great,



Aren't those two Disney films?



> The Iron Giant is great



That was WB.


----------



## Republican (Mar 6, 2009)

Chee said:


> Aren't those two Disney films?
> 
> 
> 
> That was WB.



They're Disney Films but Toy Story is a Pixar film.

The Pixar Studio more or less works for Disney and has lately been the only source of good movies for them. It is kind of sad to think, but outside of Pixar it seems that either Disney just downright doesn't care about the integrity of their films anymore or, more likely, they are noticing how easy it is to appeal to an audience of an increasingly less intelligent "average" and are just trying to cash in on what might be widespread appeal.


----------



## Chee (Mar 6, 2009)

I thought Toy Story was Disney's first 3D animated film. Then they joined up with Pixar. 

Anyways, Disney has their own movie coming out this December, I can't wait. It's about time they did their own films.


----------



## White★Star (Mar 6, 2009)

what disney movies are coming out on december?


----------



## Chee (Mar 6, 2009)

Just one. The Princess and the Frog


----------



## Yukisame (Mar 17, 2009)

Pixar is better!


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Mar 17, 2009)

Hmmm, monster vs. aliens looks funny, I think I'm going to like it more than Kung Fu Panda, which was really good.  If dreamworks keep coming out with decent picture like this, they might become respectable.

BTW, was horton hears a who from dreamworks too?  That movie was funny too.


----------

